# What do you do with the space behind your buildings?



## Shyria (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all! 
Sorry this is not the clearest of titles, I didn't know how to put it haha!

I was curious on how you decorated/terraformed behind some of the bigger buildings (Resident Services or Museum, even the shops...) as to not lose too much space. 

I have a river running behind my resident services and I can't figure out how I want it so it's accessible, as I also don't want too much space behind wasted back there...

Plus, I'm always curious about decorating ideas and tips! 

Feel free to share your own experience & pictures!


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

my shops are up on a cliff so there really isn’t any room behind them and if the roost is in fact going to be added at some point as a stand-alone building, i’m planning on having that slightly behind the museum aha


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 21, 2020)

if theres space behind them i either put a wall or flowers
i'm not a big fan of flowers so I have to sneak them in somewhere to get that island rating up lol


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

i usually put trees behind large buildings. in the case of the resident services building i had a similar condition and made a dirt path that runs behind it as a sort of little river garden.

will update pictures in the morning when the suns out


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2020)

currently i store my full grown spruce trees behind several buildings because i don't have anything better to do with it. later, i am not sure what i will do


----------



## Shyria (Apr 21, 2020)

Ohh I love that Mayor Leaf! Like a kind of secret path haha.
I'm just a lazy bum and can't deal with changing the camera angle to play in some areas haha

I do like the idea of sneaking stuff behind it haha.

I try to put walls of cliffs as much as I can too


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

Usually just smack trees or flowers behind it to fill space. Don't love how that looks though, I usually just set stuff at the edge of/on cliffs.


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 21, 2020)

Shyria said:


> Ohh I love that Mayor Leaf! Like a kind of secret path haha.
> I'm just a lazy bum and can't deal with changing the camera angle to play in some areas haha
> 
> I do like the idea of sneaking stuff behind it haha.
> ...



here's a look at how i decorated the area between the river and my resident services building~ hope it helps.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 22, 2020)

It looks gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

Just placed some fencing around resident services and a retro neon sign near Nooks Cranny.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 22, 2020)

Behind my museum I terraformed a cliff with enough room for a line of cedar trees and bamboo.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252917483821862918


----------



## Imbri (Apr 22, 2020)

Mayor Leaf, that looks so nice! I may "borrow" the idea and do something similar. I have roughly that amount of space between my RS and river, and I want to be certain I maintain access to the river.


----------



## Figment (Apr 22, 2020)

I put patterns (wildflowers, rocks, wood planks, dirt paths, etc.) directly behind my buildings so fossils don't spawn there. Other than that, my island has a natural/rural theme so there are lots of trees and cliffs. Directly behind my residential services building , I planted a couple of trees and have a cliff directly behind that. This area is sporadically fenced in by white birch logs dotting the cliff as well as trees and flowers. Just to the side of the residential services building is a white ramp and on the other side of that is a part where the cliff juts out. There's a cedar tree planted there and in front of that I planted my first lily-of-the-valley I found this morning. That way it's in a place I frequently visit and will see, but at no risk of being trampled.

Recently, I terraformed an area immediately to the right and bottom right of the town square. I had two houses there side by side (about 5 or six squares from each other). I intended to move them, but terraformed around them and decided to keep them as they are. I put trees and flowers above these houses, and made a small outdoor market and put my tailors on that cliff. Directly behind the tailors, the cliff drops off. There's a small walkway there, along with a couple of trees planted, but directly behind that is a continuation of the previously mentioned resident services cliff. There's several cedar trees which help frame out the tailor's shop and a river behind that.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

my shops are on a cliff too so, ya, fences. but the residential services is in the middle so there's a path behind and then there's a waterfall next to it (the market area above)


----------

